# Skype con supporto video

## drizztbsd

http://blog.felisberto.net/2007/11/07/skype-video-now-in-linux/

Finalmente skype con supporto webcam anche per linux  :Very Happy: 

Giusto ìeri sono riuscito a far andare la webcam integrata del mio nuovo laptop aziendale

----------

## lucapost

non vedevamo il momento.   :Cool: 

ottima notizia!

/edit:

 NON MI VEDO!

la mia webcam, che con mplayer gira, sembra non essere supportata!

dice che non mi trova il device, eppure in /dev: 

```
root@jarod 

 ~/> ll /dev/video0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-11-07 20:25 /dev/video0 -> v4l/video0

root@jarod 

 ~/> ll /dev/v4l/video0 

crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-11-07 20:25 /dev/v4l/video0
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

non ci vedo se non lo tocco!

 :Laughing: 

ora ci provo

----------------

Ovviamente non mi va...

ma la cosa sorprendente è che non mi funziona nemmeno più la webcam da mplayer...

mi da errore   :Shocked: 

porc*

fino al due settimane fa andava tutto.

l'unica cosa che ho cambiato sono statai i driver ATI. da quando ho aggiornato l'xorg.conf alcune cose non mi vanno più (blender, mplayer con driver xv, etc etc)

.. mah.. sarà quello!

domani proverò

----------

## federico

Devo provare...

----------

## Scen

A me la webcam proprio non la vede (Logitech Quickcam USB, modulo qc-usb, vista perfettamente dal sistema e da altri programmi). C'è qualcosa che posso fare o devo accendere qualche cero in chiesa?  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Credo che vadano solo quelle v4l2, infatti la mia va

----------

## Scen

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Credo che vadano solo quelle v4l2, infatti la mia va

 

Buono a sapersi (grazie x l'info); vedo se riesco a procurarmi una webcam + recente.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

era ora  :Very Happy: 

non ci avevo sperato tanto che primo o poi sarebbe uscita questa versione...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

un elenco di webcam v4l2 ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Credo che vadano solo quelle v4l2, infatti la mia va

 

bene... la mia infatti dovrebbe essere supportata...

che palle... dovrò mettere mano al xorg.conf!  :Sad: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *Scen wrote:*   

> A me la webcam proprio non la vede (Logitech Quickcam USB, modulo qc-usb, vista perfettamente dal sistema e da altri programmi). C'è qualcosa che posso fare o devo accendere qualche cero in chiesa?  

 

molti hanno questi problemi... skype non riconosce molte webcam....  :Very Happy: 

Cmq non immaginavo ci fossero così tanti skype-user ... immaginavo più utenti di protocolli aperti...

----------

## oRDeX

bhe se qualcuno mi dicesse (purtroppo il tempo per i test è poco) un protocollo che fornisce audio/video allo stesso modo, sarei contento  :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## federico

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Cmq non immaginavo ci fossero così tanti skype-user ... immaginavo più utenti di protocolli aperti...

 

Io non sono uno skype user affezionato ma saltuario, ma a momenti pur di vedere una cosa di videocomunicazione funzionante sotto linux (come al solito siamo i poveri cristi della situazione, visto che quelli di pidgin se la tirano da morire e sono anni che dicono che "un giorno" metteranno tale supporto) farei follie!

----------

## mambro

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> bhe se qualcuno mi dicesse (purtroppo il tempo per i test è poco) un protocollo che fornisce audio/video allo stesso modo, sarei contento  

 

Con openwengo/wengophone funziona la chiamata video.. ho provato con un amico.

----------

## federico

Okey per wengophone, non fosse che lo usate solo tu, il tuo amico, e qualcun'altro in questi forum (cosi', per ridere, per dire che non e' facile vivere in questo modo  :Smile:  ) Fede

----------

## CarloJekko

perfetto anche con compiz... ma oramai wengophone lo uso da troppo... Contunuo con il mio client SIP !!

BYEZ!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *drizztbsd wrote:*   Credo che vadano solo quelle v4l2, infatti la mia va 
> 
> bene... la mia infatti dovrebbe essere supportata...
> 
> che palle... dovrò mettere mano al xorg.conf! 

 

mi autoquoto...

porc* la mia non va con V4L2 !!!!!!!

uso il driver ov51x (che, se ho ben capito, la versione ov511 hackata).

che balle....

dove posso trovare, secondo voi la lista dei driver funzionanti con vl2?

eppoi... domanda un po', forse, fuori da sta sto discorso...  ma V4L2 .... dove lo trovo? non mi pare ci fosse una opzione dentro il kernel (sul mio kernel si parla solo di V4L, non di V4L2) e manco ho trovato un pacchetto da installare!  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## federico

Ma che kernel usi?

Nel mio ci sono entrambi (ultima versione del kernel)

```

altair linux # grep V4L2 .config

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

```

----------

## Peach

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> mi autoquoto...
> 
> porc* la mia non va con V4L2 !!!!!!!
> 
> uso il driver ov51x (che, se ho ben capito, la versione ov511 hackata).
> ...

 

ho lo stesso problema  :Confused:  con una logitech ov511

----------

## lordalbert

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Cmq non immaginavo ci fossero così tanti skype-user ... immaginavo più utenti di protocolli aperti... 
> 
> Io non sono uno skype user affezionato ma saltuario, ma a momenti pur di vedere una cosa di videocomunicazione funzionante sotto linux (come al solito siamo i poveri cristi della situazione, visto che quelli di pidgin se la tirano da morire e sono anni che dicono che "un giorno" metteranno tale supporto) farei follie!

 

se non sbaglio ekiga dovrebbe funzionare bene.

Però si, capisco che il supporto per linux spesso è carente...  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Ma la questione e' sempre quella, se mettiamo caso che i client/protocolli piu' usati dagli utenti in genere sono msn,ichat,skype,yahoo o la vecchia guardia di icq, e io vado da uno e gli dico, usiamo un clienti sip (ekiga,wengophone), e lui mi dice, ma che ca$$o e'?, viene sempre fuori e' l'utente linux ad essere un emarginato! Del resto hanno quasi pure ragione, per quale motivo passare a wengophone o ekiga quando hai solo svantaggi? E sinceramente inizio a sentirmi emarginato un po' pure io quando la gente che mi ritiene un guru mi fa, avviamo una videochiamata? e io gli devo dire, no, sul mio sistema non funziona.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma la questione e' sempre quella, se mettiamo caso che i client/protocolli piu' usati dagli utenti in genere sono msn,ichat,skype,yahoo o la vecchia guardia di icq, e io vado da uno e gli dico, usiamo un clienti sip (ekiga,wengophone), e lui mi dice, ma che ca$$o e'?, viene sempre fuori e' l'utente linux ad essere un emarginato! Del resto hanno quasi pure ragione, per quale motivo passare a wengophone o ekiga quando hai solo svantaggi? E sinceramente inizio a sentirmi emarginato un po' pure io quando la gente che mi ritiene un guru mi fa, avviamo una videochiamata? e io gli devo dire, no, sul mio sistema non funziona.

 

guarda... sarò io sfigato...

ma a me wengophone e il tanto blasonato ekiga non funzionano una mazza....

ma proprio un bel nulla!

boh.. forse dipenderà dai miei driver

ps: anche io

```
cat .config | grep -i V4L

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y
```

ma è interessante.. dentro il mio menuconfig del kernel non ho mai trovato la voce "abilita V4L2" (non c'è, sono sicuro)... che poi me lo abbia attivato lui... è un'altro discorso   :Laughing: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma la questione e' sempre quella, se mettiamo caso che i client/protocolli piu' usati dagli utenti in genere sono msn,ichat,skype,yahoo o la vecchia guardia di icq, e io vado da uno e gli dico, usiamo un clienti sip (ekiga,wengophone), e lui mi dice, ma che ca$$o e'?, viene sempre fuori e' l'utente linux ad essere un emarginato! Del resto hanno quasi pure ragione, per quale motivo passare a wengophone o ekiga quando hai solo svantaggi? E sinceramente inizio a sentirmi emarginato un po' pure io quando la gente che mi ritiene un guru mi fa, avviamo una videochiamata? e io gli devo dire, no, sul mio sistema non funziona.

 

si, alla fine ti capisco...

Per msn, puoi utilizzare dei server jabber che permettono di comunicare anche col protocollo msn...

Forse la soluzione è pubblicizzare in modo ossessivo i protocolli aperti, mettendo in evidenza i vantaggi! Cercare di attirare la massa.... se gli metti davanti i vantaggi... però certo, uno non toglierà mai messenger per usare pidgin, ha meno funzionalità.... (la gente ama i trilli, bah...)

La stessa cosa per il voip... è un ambito che non conosco molto bene, ma credo che skype abbia più funzionalità di altri client aperti....

----------

## mambro

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si, alla fine ti capisco...
> 
> Per msn, puoi utilizzare dei server jabber che permettono di comunicare anche col protocollo msn...
> ...

 

Si bè per l'utente medio skype e msn sono la cosa migliore.. gli altri protocolli hanno solo cose in meno per l'utenza media, e cose in più per gli utilizzi un po' più geek (tipo sip è più versatile, puoi costruire un centralino, puoi usarlo con asterisk etc etc.. stessa cosa per jabber, puoi tirarti su il tuo server ad esempio per comunicazioni all'interno della stessa rete locale, puoi espanderlo etc etc.. ma all'utente medio cosa gliene frega?).

Comunque questo discorso era già stato fatto in qualche altro topic..

----------

## fabiolino

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*    *drizztbsd wrote:*   Credo che vadano solo quelle v4l2, infatti la mia va 
> 
> bene... la mia infatti dovrebbe essere supportata...
> 
> che palle... dovrò mettere mano al xorg.conf!  
> ...

 

#lsusb -v

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0c45:613c Microdia

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0c45 Microdia

  idProduct          0x613c

  bcdDevice            1.01

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                1 USB camera

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

 ....

#uname -r

2.6.22-suspend2-r2

...

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

...

#emerge gspcav1

#modprobe gspca

la webcam funziona con camorama ma non viene rilevata da skype !

Ho qualche speranza? o devo gia' pensare a qualche webcam? Quali?

Grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

>  devo gia' pensare a qualche webcam? Quali?
> 
> 

 

Bella domanda... Io ho gettato la spugna. Non riesco a trovare una webcam che mi dia la sicurezza di:

1) funzionare bene

2) avere una buona risoluzione

3) non rimanere unsupported da un momento all'altro come è capitato a quella del mio portatile (usava il modulo r5u870)

L'ultima che ho visto e sembra funzionare è la Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 ma costa un sacco! 100€!!!

Uno quì sul forum dice che funziona.

----------

## fabiolino

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *fabiolino wrote:*    devo gia' pensare a qualche webcam? Quali?
> 
>  
> 
> Bella domanda... Io ho gettato la spugna

 

Dalle risposte che ho avuto (e che non ho avuto da altri utenti) si direbbe che c'è una sfiducia generale. Devo qundi rinunciare a Skype magari a favore di altri protocolli?

Io sono un gentooniano convinto ma comincio a scocciarmi di queste incompatibilità. 

Come a detto qualcuno si rischia di essere esclusi dal resto del mondo.

----------

## Peach

purtroppo il problema di cui ha sempre sofferto linux è proprio il supporto hardware.

a complicare le cose ci si mettono i protocolli chiusi come skype, che purtroppo nel mondo del lavoro viene usato da molte persone, un po' come msn nel mondo del gaming. Niente di nuovo, ma mi sono ripromesso che la prossima volta, prima di comprare un computer, spenderò più tempo nel controllare il supporto in linux.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  i protocolli chiusi come skype, che purtroppo nel mondo del lavoro viene usato da molte persone

 

già... vedo molte aziende che, per le comunicazioni interne all'azienda, usano skype!! -_-' E usano Skype anche per trasferire i documenti interni e privati dell'azienda. -_-'

Poi ci si stupisce se manca sicurezza....

----------

## fbcyborg

Vabbè.. in teoria pare che le comunicazioni via skype siano crittografate.. Poi bisogna vedere quanto forte sia questa crittografia.

----------

## fabiolino

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    i protocolli chiusi come skype, che purtroppo nel mondo del lavoro viene usato da molte persone 
> 
> già... vedo molte aziende che, per le comunicazioni interne all'azienda, usano skype!! -_-' E usano Skype anche per trasferire i documenti interni e privati dell'azienda. -_-'
> 
> Poi ci si stupisce se manca sicurezza....

 

Io direi che il fatto che manchi il supporto video non rappresenti una grande limitazione a livello aziendale fino a quando si parla di transfer file e comunicazioni audio. Il problema si pone quando magari si vuole instaurare una videoconferenza, ecc.

Scusate se posso aver detto una banalità ma comunque alla fine ci si puo' adattare con quello che si ha in base ai contesti.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho appena finito di discutere sull'argomento ma credo che il garante in materia risponda che basta che skype si assume la responsabilità ed è tutto a posto come per gli hard-disk dei pc dati in assistenza...  :Twisted Evil: 

Una nota sulle webcam e su tutto l'hardware in genere: il supporto linux in genere non è valido per i componenti low cost in quanto simili prodotti sono pensati per avere una scadenza e solo con driver propietari puoi far questo.

Solita nota polemica delle mie...  :Twisted Evil:  nel frattempo ci ho rinunciato, mettere il gcc 4.x (altamente instabile su hardened) per skype non è igienico IMHO.

In più odio skype perchè si stanno affermando moltissimo dalle mie parti quelle odiose scatolette dedicate e questo crea problemi di non poco conto agli altri utenti del circondario (non dimentichiamoci che gli isp fanno ricorso all'overbroking per la capacità delle linee), ormai ho dimenticato cosa vuol dire navigare tranquillamente durante il giorno. E non dimentichiamoci chi sono gli autori e quali sono i loro trascorsi...

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In più odio skype perchè si stanno affermando moltissimo dalle mie parti quelle odiose scatolette dedicate e questo crea problemi di non poco conto agli altri utenti del circondario (non dimentichiamoci che gli isp fanno ricorso all'overbroking per la capacità delle linee), ormai ho dimenticato cosa vuol dire navigare tranquillamente durante il giorno. E non dimentichiamoci chi sono gli autori e quali sono i loro trascorsi...

 

odiose scatolette??? non ne voglio nemmeno sapere nulla.

cmq concordo in toto.

la cosa peggio è che cmq il sentore è che nell'ambito open ci siamo ben poca voglia di fare qualcosa di adeguato e alternativo, e cmq chi ci si sbatte dietro siano pochetti... o mi sbaglio?<<<<

tra l'altro, per quanto riguarda il discorso sicurezza, mi pare che un'anno fa venne fuori un mezzo casino perché la polizia tedesca voleva avere una via preferenziale per poter intercettare le chiamate fatte tramite skype. poi non so come si evolse la cosa.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa del protocollo di criptazione su voip che realizzò un paio di anni fa zimmermann? (lo stesso di pgp)

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cosa peggio è che cmq il sentore è che nell'ambito open ci siamo ben poca voglia di fare qualcosa di adeguato e alternativo, e cmq chi ci si sbatte dietro siano pochetti... o mi sbaglio?<<<<
> 
> 

 

Concordo. Spesso la controparte closed è più avanzata. Ha più funzioni. Per quel poco che conosco skype, credo sia quello con più funzionalità, tra i vari client voip. E forse quello che funziona meglio?

Ho l'impressione che a volte sia l'opensource che insegue il closed source.

----------

## fabiolino

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> la cosa peggio è che cmq il sentore è che nell'ambito open ci siamo ben poca voglia di fare qualcosa di adeguato e alternativo, e cmq chi ci si sbatte dietro siano pochetti... o mi sbaglio?<<<<
> 
>  
> ...

 

Se consideriamo che il closed sources ha piu' risorse economiche dell'open source questo mi sembra ovvio.

----------

## djinnZ

nel caso di skype le risorse economiche a loro disposizione, considerati i trascorsi (kazaa) mi fanno pensare a male, molto a male. In più il principio di skype è basato più sullo scrambling che sulla crittazione. Di fatto è difficile da intercettare ma non mi stupirebbe affatto che l'MI5 intecetti senza problemi tutte le chiamate, anche più facilmente rispetto alla linea telefonica normale.

Come alternative mi ricordo che c'erano librerie per la compressione e la criptazione degli stream (algoritmi 7z e aes persino) anche in portage ed ekiga in teoria dovrebbe consentire di far passare di tutto, quindi potresti anche pensare, banda permettendo, a qualcosa di più decente del formato francobollo.

----------

## lordalbert

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se consideriamo che il closed sources ha piu' risorse economiche dell'open source questo mi sembra ovvio.

 

E sarebbe ora che gli utilizzatori dell'opensource facciano pure delle donazioni!   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

Ma solitamente si pensa a opensource=gratuito

----------

## fabiolino

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *fabiolino wrote:*   
> 
> Se consideriamo che il closed sources ha piu' risorse economiche dell'open source questo mi sembra ovvio. 
> 
> E sarebbe ora che gli utilizzatori dell'opensource facciano pure delle donazioni!   
> ...

 

Giusto ... perchè non iniziamo gia' da oggi per quelli che non l'hanno mai fatto (me conpreso).

Sarebbe bello aprire un topic in cui ciascun utente Gentoo segnala che ha fatto la propria donazione alla fondazione.

Che ne dite?

----------

## djinnZ

nel caso dei driver il discorso economico è completamente diverso dal software applicativo.

In condizioni "normali" il driver closed è solo uno spreco di denaro ed il suo costo di sviluppo è compreso nel prezzo della componente. Se da un lato si "perde" il lavoro fatto, dall'altro si risparmia lavoro riutilizzando il codice.

Se però si vuol far produrre il dispositivo in contratto di cessione di tecnologia per lucrare le agevolazioni fiscali ed il mancato costo del welfare e si vuol esser certi, soprattutto, che non lo si possa usare per più di un paio d'anni, costringendo l'utonto a comprare un nuovo modello ogni due anni il closed acquista senso. Questa è la triste verità.

Avete mai notato che i dispositivi ben supportati da driver open source mantengono il supporto anche con le ultime versioni dei sistemi M$ mentre tutti gli affarini altamente proprietari inutilizzabili sotto linux smettono di funzionare al primo rilascio di service pack?!

La soluzione non è fare donazioni ma boicottare perchè ci si rimette sempre a prescidere dal sistema operativo. Se un dispositivo viene rilasciato senza specifiche chiare e senza driver open è sempre una ciofeca o una fregatura programmata.

Lo dico a ragion veduta con due webcam una non supportata che funziona benissimo ed un a che con tanto di compatibilità linux annunciata sulla scatola non vuol saperne di funzionare...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  ed un a che con tanto di compatibilità linux annunciata sulla scatola non vuol saperne di funzionare... 

 

Fai reclamo!  :Wink: 

In ogni caso il discorso economico si riferiva ai sw, a volte carenti (rispetto alla controparte closed) di alcune funzioni. In ogni caso, secondo me sarebbe bello vedere più innovazione. Forse l'unico progetto che si sta muovendo in quel senso è kde4, con i vari pro e contro che possa avere, ma almeno cerca di introdurre novità di uno certo spessore.

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto ... perchè non iniziamo gia' da oggi per quelli che non l'hanno mai fatto (me conpreso).
> 
> Sarebbe bello aprire un topic in cui ciascun utente Gentoo segnala che ha fatto la propria donazione alla fondazione.
> ...

 

Io in passato l'ho fatto, anche se una sola volta. Ad ogni modo, se un sw lo si utilizza molto, se lo si considera valido, anche un piccolo segno simbolico sarebbe bello  :Smile:  A volte non ci si pensa, ma alla fine sarebbe il normale costo di licenza, e sarai tu a definirne l'importo. Oltre magari al contributo che si può dare tramite i bug report, traduzione/scrittura documentazione, supporto tecnico, etc etc...

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bella domanda... Io ho gettato la spugna. Non riesco a trovare una webcam che mi dia la sicurezza di:
> 
> 1) funzionare bene
> ...

 

Per forza, se non leggi bene... da tempo la r5u870 non è solo "ultra supportata", ma è anche nel kernel ufficiale...

A me va stra bene...

In pratica devi usare il modulo uvcvideo. L'unica cosa è che manca il il loader per il firmware (devi caricare il firmware PRIMA di caricare il modulo)..

Io il loader ce l'ho da tempo e comunque per trovarlo cerca "R5U87x Userspace Tools" (scusa per la pigrizia ma sono veramente stufo). E' un piccolissimo programma, lo compili e lanci ./loader .

Ora sono sul kernel 2.6.28 e la mia r5u870 sul sony funziona alla grande!!!!

P.s. posso capire perche comunque ti sei fatto l'idea che non funziona, perche in fondo sul 95% dei blog c'è scritto che con i nuovi kernel non va. Questo dovrebbe farci riflettere sull'affidabilità delle nostre fonti/notizie...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie Apetrini,

ho trovato come fare quindi posto quello che ho trovato:

Prima di tutto ho compilato come modulo il driver uvcvideo nel kernel:

```
-> Device Drivers                                                   

         -> Multimedia devices                                             

           -> Video capture adapters         

             -> V4L USB devices                     

               -> USB Video Class (UVC)
```

Poi ho fatto quanto segue (per chi non ce l'avesse è necessario dev-util/mercurial):

```
$ modprobe -r uvcvideo

$ hg clone http://bitbucket.org/ahixon/r5u87x/

$ cd r5u87x

$ make

$ ./loader
```

Comparirà qualcosa di simile a:

```
r5u87x firmware loader v0.2

Searching for device...

Found camera: 05ca:1830

Camera reports negative microcode state.

Sending microcode to camera...

Enabled microcode.

Camera reports microcode version 0x0100.

Successfully uploaded firmware to device 05ca:1830!

```

```
modprobe uvcvideo
```

```
mplayer -fps 15 tv://
```

e non si vede niente  :Neutral: 

Skype non la vede nemmeno a pagare oro.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho una ucvideo e funziona perfettamente. Come funziona su cheese, ekiga, amsn.

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe uvcvideo
> ```
> ...

 

Calma calma... sei sicuro di aver seguito le mie istruzioni??? Devi caricare il modulo uvcvideo DOPO aver caricato il firmware (il firmware per chiarezza è volatile, devi caricarlo ad ogni avvio se vuoi usare la webcam). Se il modulo uvcvideo è già stato caricato(com'è facile che succeda se hai il rilevamento automatico dei moduli attivo) è inutile che batti "modprobe uvcvideo" , devi prima toglierlo e poi ricaricarlo.

Prova con dei semplici passi come questi:

```

modprobe -r uvcvideo

./loader

modprobe uvcvideo

```

Ora, se non dovesse andare, batti un "dmesg" e posta le ultime righe utili visto che forse ti mancano moduli del kernel(codec e altre cavolate)...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io penso di aver seguito bene le istruzioni. Premetto che ho trovato delle informazioni anche su un sito, ma corrispondevano a quello che dicevi anche tu.

Per quanto riguarda il firmware onestamente non avevo capito che fosse volatile. In effetti servirebbe qualcosa per automatizzare, ma a questo ci penserò più in la. Magari intanto vediamo se si riesce a farla funzionare.

I semplici passi che mi hai elencato li ho fatti più di una volta ma senza successo. Comunque ecco quello che compare:

```
# modprobe -r uvcvideo

# ./loader

r5u87x firmware loader v0.2

Searching for device...

Found camera: 05ca:1830

Camera reports negative microcode state.

Sending microcode to camera...

Enabled microcode.

Camera reports microcode version 0x0100.

Successfully uploaded firmware to device 05ca:1830!

# modprobe uvcvideo
```

tail /var/log/messages:

```
Jan 25 00:20:42 SZ330P kernel: usbcore: deregistering interface driver uvcvideo

Jan 25 00:20:42 SZ330P kernel: usbcore: deregistering interface driver uvcvideo

Jan 25 00:20:57 SZ330P kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

Jan 25 00:20:57 SZ330P kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

Jan 25 00:20:57 SZ330P kernel: USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

Jan 25 00:20:57 SZ330P kernel: USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

```

Non vedo nulla di particolarmente interessante io...

E' molto probabile come dici tu che manchi qualche altra cosetta da compilare nel kernel.

Quando faccio la prova con mplayer ecco cosa compare:

LINK

----------

## Apetrini

```

Multimedia devices ->

    Video capture adapters ->

        Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips [*]

        Virtual Video Driver[M]  (questo forse non serve piu, serviva su alcuni driver vecchi, lascialo per sicurezza)

        V4L USB Device->

            USB Video Class (UVC)[M]->

                UVC input events device support[*]

```

Non hai scritto che versione del kernel usi... io ho il 2.6.28, ma anche col 2.6.27, se non ricordo male, andava.

A me il loader da:

```

r5u87x firmware loader v0.2

Searching for device...

Found camera: 05ca:1836

Camera reports negative microcode state.

Sending microcode to camera...

Enabled microcode.

Camera reports microcode version 0x0115.

Successfully uploaded firmware to device 05ca:1836!

```

dmesg invece:

```

usbcore: deregistering interface driver uvcvideo

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (05ca:1836)

input: UVC Camera (05ca:1836) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb5/5-8/5-8:1.0/input/input9

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

```

Poi ti trovi /dev/video e /dev/video0

P.s. stiamo andando un attimo OT spero che gli altri non ce ne vogliano...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Multimedia devices ->
> ...

 OK, grazie, perfetto! Ho proprio quella configurazione del kernel, tranne per Virtual Video Driver che l'ho compilato come built in. *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non hai scritto che versione del kernel usi... io ho il 2.6.28, ma anche col 2.6.27, se non ricordo male, andava.
> 
> 

 Hai ragione, scusa.. L'ho dimenticato!  :Smile:  Utilizzo la 2.6.28-gentoo-r1. *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me il loader da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 OK, stessa cosa anche a me. *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg invece:
> 
> ```
> ...

 A me invece:

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
```

Quindi deduco che la webcam non venga riconosciuta.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi ti trovi /dev/video e /dev/video0

 Anche io ho video e video0, però ho l'impressione che non siano quelli che servono a me. Infatti su Skype niente video. *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.s. stiamo andando un attimo OT spero che gli altri non ce ne vogliano...

 

Cacchio, hai ragione. Scusate! 

Se i mods lo ritengono opportuno potrei aprire un nuovo thread e magari fare un collage con questi ultimi post, così da fare un lavoro pulito.

Inoltre mi pare che da qualche parte si parli già di questa webcam e di r5u870, almeno per quanto riguarda la sezione internazionale ne sono abbastanza sicuro.

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Apetrini wrote:*   
> 
> Poi ti trovi /dev/video e /dev/video0 Anche io ho video e video0, però ho l'impressione che non siano quelli che servono a me. Infatti su Skype niente video.

 

Le nostre webcam sono leggermente diverse, io ho la 05ca:1836 , tu da quello che ho capito la 05ca:1830. Controlla con un lsusb per sicurezza.

Potresti provare con 

```
./loader --force-clear --reload
```

 o anche eventualmente forzare il firmware adatto qualora la tua scheda fosse diversa(trovi i firmware nella cartella ucode).

Lanciando lsmod noto che ho

```

...

uvcvideo               55880  0                                                                                                                       

compat_ioctl32          1216  1 uvcvideo                                                                                                              

videodev               33600  1 uvcvideo                                                                                                              

v4l1_compat            13572  2 uvcvideo,videodev 

...

output                  2816  1 video

```

Output e video mi sa che non servono...

Prova a vedere se ti manca qualcosa...

Sto esaurendo le idee...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per l'ennesimo tentativo di aiutarmi!  :Smile: 

Ho provato a fare come dici però mi sembra che il risultato non sia quello sperato:

```
 # ./loader --force-clear --reload

r5u87x firmware loader v0.2

Searching for device...

Found camera: 05ca:1830

Camera reports positive microcode state.

Warning: Failed to reset microcode.

Error: Failed to upload firmware to device: Broken pipe (code -32).

```

Allora faccio:

```
# ./loader

r5u87x firmware loader v0.2

Searching for device...

Found camera: 05ca:1830

Camera reports positive microcode state.

Camera reports microcode version 0x0100.

Not doing anything - camera already setup.

Successfully uploaded firmware to device 05ca:1830!
```

```
modprobe uvcvideo
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

uvcvideo               54216  0

bnep                   11968  2

fuse                   50332  2

vboxdrv                58712  0

nf_nat                 16404  0

ip_tables              10256  0

rfcomm                 33232  8

l2cap                  20352  16 bnep,rfcomm

nvidia               7222684  32

iwl3945                84792  0

snd_hda_intel         393680  1

led_class               3908  1 iwl3945

hci_usb                13016  2

```

E poi nel ringbuffer trovo:

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

```

Ma non è che ci sia qualche opzione da passare al modulo uvcvideo che potrebbe far riconoscere la webcam al driver?

Però effettivamente questi mi mancano:

```
compat_ioctl32          1216  1 uvcvideo                                                                                                             

videodev               33600  1 uvcvideo                                                                                                             

v4l1_compat            13572  2 uvcvideo,videodev 
```

Sarà questo il problema?[/bug]

----------

## lordalbert

io avrei necessità di usare la videochiamata di skype tra pochi giorni... esiste un elenco di webcam compatibili senza problemi con linux? Io in realtà ho una Trust SpaceC@m (mooooolto vecchia  :Very Happy:  )... dite che avrò qualche speranza?

----------

## Apetrini

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però effettivamente questi mi mancano:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Forse... ma forse li hai gia builtin... controlla...

Multimedia devices

    Video For Linux

        Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

C'è anche "Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer" ma si autoseleziona se scegli quello sopra.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì sono compilati come built in. 

L'unico che non trovo (non so proprio dove andare a cercarlo è compat_ioctl32.

Questo invece non ce l'ho: "Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer".

Non lo vedo proprio nella configurazione.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> io avrei necessità di usare la videochiamata di skype tra pochi giorni... esiste un elenco di webcam compatibili senza problemi con linux? Io in realtà ho una Trust SpaceC@m (mooooolto vecchia  )... dite che avrò qualche speranza?

 

Hehe!

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *fabiolino wrote:*    devo gia' pensare a qualche webcam? Quali?
> 
>  
> 
> Bella domanda... Io ho gettato la spugna. Non riesco a trovare una webcam che mi dia la sicurezza di:
> ...

 

Se ne trovi una fai un fischio!

----------

## Apetrini

Sto veramente esaurendo le idee...

Come ultima spiaggia ti posto il mio .config

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v ^# | grep -v ^$

CONFIG_X86_32=y                                                   

CONFIG_X86=y                                                      

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"           

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y                                             

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y                                      

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y                                     

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y                                      

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y                            

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y                                          

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y                                       

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y                                  

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y                                       

CONFIG_MMU=y                                                      

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y                                                 

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y                                          

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y                                            

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y                                              

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y                                          

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y                                     

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y                                   

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y                                       

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y                                 

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y                                

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y                         

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y                                         

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y                                        

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y                                      

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y                                                  

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y                                  

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y                                               

CONFIG_X86_HT=y                                                   

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y                                          

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y                                           

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y                                             

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"       

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y                                             

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y                                              

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32                                      

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""                                            

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y                                        

CONFIG_SWAP=y                                                     

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y                                                  

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y                                           

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y                                             

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=m                                                 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y                                            

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15                                           

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y                                

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y                                               

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y                                                   

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y                                                   

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y                                           

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"               

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0                                       

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0                                       

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y                                                   

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y                                                 

CONFIG_UID16=y                                                    

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y                                           

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y                                                 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y                                                  

CONFIG_PRINTK=y                                                   

CONFIG_BUG=y                                                      

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y                                                 

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y                                                

CONFIG_FUTEX=y                                                    

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y                                              

CONFIG_EPOLL=y                                                    

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y                                                 

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y                                                  

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y                                                  

CONFIG_SHMEM=y                                                    

CONFIG_AIO=y                                                      

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y                                        

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y                                               

CONFIG_SLUB=y                                                     

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y                                            

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y                          

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y                                        

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y                                             

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y                                          

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y                                      

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y                                

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y                                               

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0                                               

CONFIG_MODULES=y                                                  

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y                                            

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y                                      

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y                                              

CONFIG_KMOD=y                                                     

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y                                             

CONFIG_BLOCK=y                                                    

CONFIG_LBD=y                                                      

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y                                             

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y                                               

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y                                         

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y                                              

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y                                              

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"                                      

CONFIG_FREEZER=y                                                  

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y                                             

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y                                                    

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y                                          

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y                                

CONFIG_SMP=y                                                      

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y                                      

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y                                              

CONFIG_X86_PC=y                                                   

CONFIG_MCORE2=y                                                   

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y                                                  

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y                                              

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6                                       

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y                                                 

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y                                          

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y                                               

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y                                                

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y                                             

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y                                       

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y                                    

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y                                                  

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y                                                 

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4                                   

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y                                          

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y                                         

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y                                            

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y                                               

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y                                         

CONFIG_DMI=y                                                      

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2                                                  

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y                                                 

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y                                                  

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y                                              

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y                                           

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y                                              

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y                                                  

CONFIG_VM86=y                                                     

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m                                                

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y                                          

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y                                  

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m                                                  

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m                                                

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y                                                

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y                                               

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000                                     

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y                                                  

CONFIG_NEED_NODE_MEMMAP_SIZE=y                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y                                      

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                                 

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y                                      

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y                                         

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y                                                

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y                                      

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y                                         

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y                                           

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_SPARSE=y                                    

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y                                       

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4                                        

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y                                          

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1                                            

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y                                                   

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y                                              

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y                                          

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y                                                  

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y                                      

CONFIG_MTRR=y                                                     

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y                                           

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0                            

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1                      

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y                                                  

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y                                                  

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y                                                  

CONFIG_HZ=1000                                                    

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y                                             

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000                                    

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000                                    

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y                                              

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y                                              

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y                               

CONFIG_PM=y                                                       

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y                                             

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y                                                 

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y                                                  

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y                                          

CONFIG_ACPI=y                                                     

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y                                               

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y                                              

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y                                        

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y                                         

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y                                          

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m                                                  

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m                                             

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m                                              

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m                                               

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m                                                 

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y                                                

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m                                           

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y                                         

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m                                             

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m                                                 

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""                                   

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001                                   

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y                                              

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y                                             

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m                                           

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y                                                 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y                                           

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y                                            

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y                                    

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y                            

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y                                 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m                                   

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m                                   

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y                                    

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m                                

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m                                         

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y                                                 

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y                                      

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y                                        

CONFIG_PCI=y                                                      

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y                                                

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y                                                 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y                                               

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y                                             

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y                                              

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y                                              

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m                                         

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y                                                  

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y                                                 

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y                                        

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y                                                  

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y                                               

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y                                                   

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y                                              

CONFIG_PCCARD=m                                                   

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m                                                   

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y                                          

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y                                             

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y                                                  

CONFIG_YENTA=m                                                    

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y                                                 

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y                                              

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y                                                 

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y                                           

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y                                            

CONFIG_PD6729=m                                                   

CONFIG_I82092=m                                                   

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m                                         

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m                                              

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m                                         

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m                                         

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y                                               

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y                                                

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y                                        

CONFIG_NET=y                                                      

CONFIG_PACKET=y                                                   

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y                                              

CONFIG_UNIX=y                                                     

CONFIG_XFRM=y                                                     

CONFIG_INET=y                                                     

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y                                             

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y                                              

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y                                                   

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y                                              

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m                                                 

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m                                              

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y                                 

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y                                    

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y                                                

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y                                            

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y                                           

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y                                                

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y                                       

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y                                         

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m                                        

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m                                           

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m                                     

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m                                           

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m                                          

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m                                          

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m                                             

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m                                         

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m                                        

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m                                             

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m                                                

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m                                          

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m                                          

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m                                         

CONFIG_ATM=m                                                      

CONFIG_STP=m                                                      

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m                                                   

CONFIG_LLC=m                                                      

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m                                               

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y                                                

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m                                              

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m                                              

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y                                                  

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m                                            

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m                                          

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m                                               

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m                                             

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y                                             

CONFIG_BT=m                                                       

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m                                                 

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m                                                   

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m                                                

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y                                            

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m                                                  

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y                                        

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y                                     

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m                                                  

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m                                                

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y                                            

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y                                                 

CONFIG_CFG80211=m                                                 

CONFIG_NL80211=y                                                  

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y                                  

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y                                             

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y                                       

CONFIG_MAC80211=m                                                 

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y                                          

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y                                     

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y                             

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"                             

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y                                            

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y                                            

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m                                                

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m                                      

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m                                     

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m                                     

CONFIG_RFKILL=m                                                   

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m                                             

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y                                              

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"                         

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y                                   

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y                                                

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y                                       

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""                                          

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y                                                

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y                                              

CONFIG_PNP=y                                                      

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y                                       

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y                                                  

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y                                                  

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m                                             

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m                                       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m                                              

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16                                       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096                                      

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y                                             

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m                                                

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m                                                

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=m                                              

CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT=y                                            

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y                                                 

CONFIG_SCSI=y                                                     

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y                                                 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y                                               

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y                                               

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y                                               

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y                                          

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m                                           

CONFIG_ATA=y                                                      

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y                                                 

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y                                                 

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y                                                  

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y                                                 

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y                                               

CONFIG_I2O=m                                                      

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y                                

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y                                          

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m                                                  

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m                                                

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m                                                 

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m                                                 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y                                               

CONFIG_TUN=m                                                      

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y                                             

CONFIG_MII=y                                                      

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y                                                  

CONFIG_E100=y                                                     

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y                                               

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m                                                  

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m                                                  

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y                                           

CONFIG_IWL3945=m                                                  

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y                                           

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y                             

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y                                             

CONFIG_PPP=m                                                      

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y                                            

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y                                               

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m                                                

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m                                             

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m                                              

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m                                              

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m                                                 

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m                                                  

CONFIG_SLIP=m                                                     

CONFIG_SLHC=m                                                     

CONFIG_INPUT=y                                                    

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y                                           

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y                                     

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024                               

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768                                

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y                                              

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y                                           

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y                                           

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y                                              

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y                                                

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y                                           

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y                                      

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y                                      

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y                                       

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y                                     

CONFIG_SERIO=y                                                    

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y                                              

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y                                             

CONFIG_VT=y                                                       

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y                                     

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y                                               

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y                                               

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y                                                  

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y                                              

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y                                      

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y                                         

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y                                          

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y                                          

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4                                     

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4                                

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y                                              

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y                                      

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y                                              

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y                                              

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256                                       

CONFIG_SONYPI=m                                                   

CONFIG_HPET=y                                                     

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y                                                

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y                                          

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y                                                  

CONFIG_I2C=y                                                      

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y                                            

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m                                              

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y                                          

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m                                                 

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y                               

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y                                             

CONFIG_THERMAL=y                                                  

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y                                             

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m                                                

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m                                        

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y                                         

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y                                        

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m                                              

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m                                              

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m                                       

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m                                      

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m                                      

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m                                      

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m                                      

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m                                       

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m                                       

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m                                       

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m                                               

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m                                               

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y                                    

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y                                  

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y                                          

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m                                          

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y                              

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m                                                

CONFIG_AGP=m                                                      

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m                                                

CONFIG_DRM=m                                                      

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m                                     

CONFIG_FB=y                                                       

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y                                            

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y                                     

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y                                          

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y                                          

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y                                         

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y                                          

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y                                          

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y                                                 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y                                                  

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m                                   

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y                                              

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y                                   

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256                            

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y                                            

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y                                      

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y                                                 

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y                                                

CONFIG_LOGO=y                                                     

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y                                          

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y                                         

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y                                       

CONFIG_SOUND=y                                                    

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y                                           

CONFIG_SND=m                                                      

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m                                                

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m                                                  

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m                                            

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y                                              

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m                                            

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m                                              

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y                                      

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y                                        

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y                                              

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y                                              

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y                                                  

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m                                            

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y                                    

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y                                   

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y                                        

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y                                    

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y                                   

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y                                     

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y                                          

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y                                       

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0                               

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y                                              

CONFIG_HID=y                                                      

CONFIG_USB_HID=y                                                  

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y                                               

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y                                               

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y                                                

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y                                               

CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=y                                               

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y                                               

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y                                              

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y                                              

CONFIG_HID_DELL=y                                                 

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y                                                

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y                                             

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y                                             

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y                                            

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y                                             

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y                                          

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y                                             

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y                                              

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y                                                 

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y                                              

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y                                              

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y                                         

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y                                        

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y                                        

CONFIG_USB=y                                                      

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y                                             

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y                                       

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y                                              

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m                                             

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y                                     

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y                                     

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m                                             

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y                                   

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m                                             

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m                                              

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m                                              

CONFIG_MMC=m                                                      

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m                                                

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y                                         

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m                                              

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=m                                                 

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=m                                              

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS=m                                         

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y                                                 

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m                                               

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y                                            

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m                                       

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m                                   

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=m                                  

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m                                                  

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m                                                

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y                                           

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y                                            

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y                                             

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=m                                             

CONFIG_UIO=m                                                      

CONFIG_EDD=y                                                      

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y                                          

CONFIG_DMIID=y                                                    

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y                                                  

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y                                            

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                        

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y                                         

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y                                                  

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y                                            

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                        

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y                                         

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m                                                  

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_COMPAT=y                                           

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y                                            

CONFIG_JBD=y                                                      

CONFIG_JBD2=m                                                     

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y                                               

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y                                              

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y                                        

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                    

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y                                     

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m                                                   

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y                                            

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y                                             

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y                                             

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y                                             

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y                                                   

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y                                                

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y                                            

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y                                                  

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y                                                  

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y                                             

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y                                                 

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y                                               

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m                                                  

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y                                              

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y                                               

CONFIG_JOLIET=y                                                   

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y                                                   

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y                                                   

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y                                                  

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y                                                   

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y                                                 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y                                                  

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437                                   

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"                               

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m                                                  

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y                                                  

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y                                               

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y                                              

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y                                        

CONFIG_SYSFS=y                                                    

CONFIG_TMPFS=y                                                    

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y                                          

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m                                                   

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m                                               

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m                                                   

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y                                             

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y                                      

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y                                                   

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y                                                   

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y                                                   

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y                                                 

CONFIG_NFSD=y                                                     

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y                                                  

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y                                                  

CONFIG_LOCKD=y                                                    

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y                                                 

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y                                                 

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y                                               

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y                                                   

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y                                               

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y                                          

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y                                                   

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y                                          

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"                                     

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y                                       

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y                                            

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y                                          

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y                                            

CONFIG_NLS=y                                                      

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"                                         

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y                                         

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y                                                

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y                                            

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y                                           

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y                                                 

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y                                   

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024                                            

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y                                           

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y                                     

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y                                     

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y                                      

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y                                

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y                                           

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y                                       

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y                                              

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0                                       

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1                                       

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2                                     

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3                                       

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y                                            

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0                                    

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y                                                   

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y                                              

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y                                            

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y                                           

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y                                             

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y                                         

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y                                        

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=m                                              

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y                                             

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=m                                               

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y                                              

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## lordalbert

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì sono compilati come built in. 
> 
> L'unico che non trovo (non so proprio dove andare a cercarlo è compat_ioctl32.
> 
> Questo invece non ce l'ho: "Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer".
> ...

 

Aspè, adesso che mi viene in mente... una volta in un supermercato ho visto una webcam da 20€, era un orsetto di peluches, con la cam sul naso/bocca.. e praticamente lo attaccavi sopra il monitor (forse le zampe erano calamitate, boh..) e mi ha colpito la scritta "linux compatible"  :Very Happy:  Ora però non ricordo la marca, forse Genius (esiste? o cmq un nome simile, se non mi confondo con altro).. in teoria dovrebbe essere supportata, adesso vado a vedere se c'è ancora il quel supermercato, poi vi farò sapere

----------

## fbcyborg

Rieccomi qua alle prese con questi dannati driver.

Ho fatto di nuovo un tentativo con gli uvc del kernel 2.6.30-r1, ma siamo alle solite. La webcam non viene rilevata.

Personalmente ritengo che sia una cosa ALLUCINANTE!!!!! Avere una webcam che fino a qualche tempo fa funzionava, e con un aggiornamento del kernel non funziona più, è assurdo!

Sta volta sono veramente deluso. E' un sacco di tempo che non posso più usare la webcam sul portatile!

----------

## riverdragon

Hai mai pensato di fare un git-bisect per trovare il commit specifico che ha rimosso il supporto?

È spiegato qui, non è difficile, è semplicemente lungo. Poi puoi fare richiesta di analizzare il commit specifico; io ho avuto un problema simile con i driver audio e l'ingresso del microfono, e con quel sistema lì in un paio di settimane la patch era già inclusa nei gentoo-sources.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mah, no non c'ho mai pensato semplicemente perché non ero a conoscenza di questa cosa.

Ho cominciato a farlo anche se ora non posso fare tanti reboot perché sto compilando.

Il fatto è che il driver r5u870 era compilabile (tramite emerge) fino al kernel 2.6.25. Dal 2.6.26 in poi non si riusciva più a compilarlo.

Quello che mi sembra strano è che solo io ho questo problema. Sembra che solo io ho questa webcam!

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque stavo provando con questo git a fare la cosa che mi hai detto, ma è assurdo! Ci rinuncio!!!

Il fatto è che bisogna emergere r5u870 (presente in sunrise). 

Non compila più nemmeno sul kernel 2.6.25! Non so che cavolo vuole:

```
Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all
```

Pensavo fosse colpa di distcc, ma anche disabilitandolo non funziona lo stesso!

Mah, assurdo!

----------

## Onip

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all
> 
> 

 

è normale quel trattino dopo gnu?

----------

## IlGab

Ciao all, io ho una creative "nonmiricordochemodello".

Per farla funzionare con skype uso i gspca_zc3xx del gentoo-kernel 2.6.28-r1.

Tuttavia ho dovuto usare un truschino che ho trovato googolando qua e là perchè altrimenti non c'era verso di usare la webcam.

Ho emerso media-libs/libv4l e carico skype con

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
```

Magari quello che ho scritto non centra nulla con il vostro discorso ma magari invece aiuta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   
> 
> Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all
> 
>  
> ...

 

No non credo e non so nemmeno perché sia uscito fuori!

----------

## Apetrini

Volevo segnalare che sono da un po' usciti i driver per la webcam r5u870 compatibili col kernel 2.6.30.

Sia amd64 che x86, date un occhio http://www.palmix.org/r5u870.html.

P.s. mi sembra che il forum abbia un po' di problemi ultimamente...ci ho messo un po' per riuscire a postare il messaggio.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì funzionano benissimo! Io li uso già da quasi un mesetto!

Alleluja!

PS: è vero, ogni tanto il forum ha avuto dei problemi.

----------

